# Eastern Red Cedar Railing



## UpNorthWoods (Jun 30, 2012)

Here is a project I'm working on...


[attachment=7297]



[attachment=7298]



[attachment=7299]



[attachment=7300]

It's rough sanded to 60 for now, and I have a few questions before I finish it up. Besides just counter-sinking a few screws, any other ideas for securing it?

As for a finish, this is what I have on hand.


[attachment=7301]

Which would you use? Or should I look into something else? It will end up having drinks set on it, but nothing else. There are plenty of coasters, but I know it'll happen!

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 30, 2012)

Could use construction adhesive and a few finish nails. Finish- I think the poly would be the toughest- and it will get abuse or at least use..........


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 1, 2012)

If you can touch up the drywall, try drilling a pilot hole about 60 degrees or whatever so a screw will go thru the 2 x 4 top plate and into the cedar. No screws to plug on the surface of the cedar or nails to putty.
Stay away from the shellac if you are worried about water rings from glasses that are placed on the surface. A satin finish of poly or laquer will look nice. The poly will darken the cedar whereas the laquer will leave it a more natural color. Too many choices for finishes.


----------

